# TTC no period... negative test



## Sharajj (Jan 25, 2010)

My last period started on Dec 21 and I have still not gotten my period this month. I'm not super regular but my cycle is usually around 28 days or up to 32. Which means my period is between 6-2 days late. I've taken two dollar store pregnancy tests but they are both negative. I'm not sure if I should buy a more expensive one or just wait longer. I don't feel like I'm getting my period at all. I don't feel crampy or have that period smell (sorry). My boobs do hurt and I have clear discharge (again... sorry for the details) and I'm quite tired. So beats me!! I decided to join here and rant about it because I feel sorry for my friends that aren't TTC. They have to listen to me all the time ha ha. Anyway, I just took a test this morning and now I guess I'll wait a few more days and retake. Maybe on Thursday...


----------



## MamaRhi (Nov 24, 2001)

I had one pregnancy that never showed up on a pee stick. I think my period was two weeks late when I finally got a blood test that came up +. Maybe just relax and give it another week...?


----------



## Manessa (Feb 24, 2003)

This happened to me in August. My midwife and I decided that I probably had a cyst that was keeping me from ovulating. Interestingly enough, I got pregnant about 2 months later never having gotten my period. Wacky!~


----------



## NoraFlood (Dec 21, 2008)

Are you charting? If not, I would say the most likely explanation is that you ovulated later than normal. Even if you're usually pretty regular, it can happen due to illness, stress, or sometimes for no apparent reason.

Also, this has happened to me before without being pregnant. I chart, so I know exactly when I ovulate and when my period is due every month. One month I was about six days late, but I never had a positive HPT. I have read that a luteal cyst can sometimes stick around for a while and make your period late in the absence of pregnancy.

Dollar Store pregnancy tests are actually pretty good...I would just wait a while and see what happens! There is another possibility...you could have ovulated late and still be pregnant. Maybe it's just earlier than you think, too early to show up on an HPT.


----------

